# Affichage Localisation Photos



## antho63 (12 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai remarqué depuis quelque temps que la localisation des photos ne s'affichait plus automatiquement comme auparavant après chaque prise de cichés. Dorénavant, uniquement la date et l'heure ça s'affiche.

Pour avoir la localisation tout en haut et juste en dessous la date et l'heure, je dois swiper sur chaque photo pour afficher les métadonnées pour que la location apparaisse en haut comme avant sur chaque photos.

D'autres personnes concernée par ce bug ? 

J'ai ce soucis depuis au moins iOS 15 ou la mise à jour parue après.

Je suis sur iPhone 11 Pro Max.


----------

